# nikita VS citronella



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

i was just wondering what the difference is between the two they look the same except for the spots?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The Nikita is a slightly smaller morph with bracelets around the front wrists ....usually! They are from a different geographic area.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Nikita also usually have dark blue to black legs, however i have seen some with bluer legs, as where the cits usually have blue legs however i have some that are dark blue, and one thats almost black.

The Nikitas usually have a more defined pattern that the cits.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

The main difference between NNikita aside from size is that nikitas have a checkered belly and Citronellas don't, they will look almost identical side by side.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

Can cits have the bands? I have 10 froglets that all have bands.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tonybmw328i said:


> Can cits have the bands? I have 10 froglets that all have bands.


yes they can


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

My cits have a "Checkered Pattern" on there belly!!! 

-Mike-



Julio said:


> The main difference between NNikita aside from size is that nikitas have a checkered belly and Citronellas don't, they will look almost identical side by side.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mike can you post some pics of yoru cits belly?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah Julio, no prob!!!

-Mike-


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

the reason i ask is because i rescued these guys form a local pet store and the guy said they were a pair of citronellas about 2 years old i know they are extremely stunted and i couldent just let them die there the one with two spots was about to die when i got her. i would find her upside down in the coco hut 2-3 times a day and now $50 dollars in medication she is fine.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Here you go Julio......

This is my female cit, she is not very photogenic!!!




























I hope that helps some what........

-Mike-


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mike,
that looks like a definite Nikita to me, if you look at cits you will see that they have a divisive line between where the belly and dorsal coloration starts. I will try and get some pics of both Nikitas and Cits when i get home later tonight.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I have several pairs of both nikitas and cits. I will try and get pictures in the next day or two. 
I believe mike got his cits from Lee of Infrogneato so those are Cits.

Jason


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Got home too late, i will take some pics tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

That's correct Jason, This is the female from the pair I brought up to your house. 

My male does not have the wrap around like my female does pictured above. I have another cit pair from Lee I'll have to check them out and see if either one of them have the same pattern.

-Mike-


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I just took some photos and have not uploaded yet. 
Phenotypically: my nikitas bellies all look like mikes cit. Most of my Nikitas are F1's from SNDF.
my cits all have nearly solid blue bellies. 

As Ed has mentioned time and time again it is not always possible to tell the type of frog looking at the phenotype.

The main differences between the two: size and wrist bands. There is a distinct color difference in the yellow if you put them side by side.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ok got home early today, here are some pics of the frogs. Notice the bellies and the size, the cits are huge in comparison. 

Male Nikita









Female Nikita









Male Cit









Female Cit


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

The diffrence I see between your nikita and my cit is the yellowish hands and possibly bracelets......? can't really tell but it looks like they have bracelets. Pattern on the ventral is simular...... some what....... I haven't check my other pair yet to see if they have simular patterns to mine pictured above but both pairs came from the same source, Lee from Infrogneato.

-Mike-


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

my cits have bracelets as well you just cant see them in the pics


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, I don't have a nikita to get a size comparison but I can say my cits are the largest tincs in my colllection without a doubt. 

Julio what would you compare a nikita size to? ie: Azureus or Luec?

-Mike-


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nikitas are closer to oyapaks in size a little larger than leucs, but not as big as Azurues, i have seen some other people's azurues and they are not that big and others are smaller, so its hard to compare to the azurues.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

My cits dwarf my oyapoks by a long shot. As previously stated; my cits are the largest tincs in my collection. I don't know what to say about my female having the pattern on her ventral. she is one in a million!!!  If she had came from an unreliable source I would have to second guess her being a cit But not all traits are deffinite for either cits or nikitas.

What one can take from this is that nikita are relatively smaller than cits.

-Mike-


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

anybody else have any belly shots of there nikitas or cits?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Julio have you seen a lot of the frogs in question? I would say if you got to check out say 100 WC Cits and everyone had the belly pattern you show your hypothesis would be very strong and highly probable (in my mind) of being correct. However if you are basing this observation on only a handful of animals it would warrant far more specimans. Somebody ask Marcus Breece if he noticed any common characteristics, he has seen more WC Cits/Nikita's than all of us combined, maybe he saw the same thing?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Mark,
Marcus was the one who told me what to look for and thedifferences between the 2.


----------

